# Anybody taking Lexapro?



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Just started, and would like to know if it's been effective for depression, or IBS. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take it for anxiety and depression---a very small dose at 5mg. It has not made my C worse but I also take Zelnorm.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I've been taking Lexapro for almost 2 years, currently at a dose of 30mg. The combination of Lexapro and therapy have been very effective for my depression. Had a neutral effect on my IBS-C. I currently also take Wellbutrin XL 150mg to conteract the sexual side effects I was having from the Lexapro. That has also helped.I started take Zelnorm 6 weeks ago. Was not impressed at first, but now it is helping my IBS-C. Also, took Levbid in combination with the Zelnorm, that worked great, but the Levbid started to cause kidney/urinary side effects. My doc only wants me to take the Levbid, occasionally for 1 or 2 days as needed for a bad flare-up, NOT continuously.Hope this helps.Paula - how have you been feeling on the Lexapro? Do give it a chance, it takes a few weeks to really kickin.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank you! The information you have given is great.I just started, but obviously it takes time, and may need some other combinations of drugs to go with it. So far I'm not having any huge side-effects.


----------

